# Gorgeous pullover FREE (K) pattern from CEY



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm having problems attaching the file. So, here is a link: http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/newsletter.php

The sweater I'm talking about is called Drop Stitch Pullover © 2013 Susan Mills & Classic Elite Yarns originally published in the CEY Web-Letter.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I do like it. I pinned it - would like to try it.

Thank you


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mideval re-enactor said:


> I do like it. I pinned it - would like to try it.
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome. I'm glad at least one person liked it. :roll: I can't wait to try it myself. But, it's in the back of a long line of promised items before I do knit it. But, I will... even if I have to wait until next fall. LOL

Have fun.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely pattern, I have always been scared of drop stitch, but I might have to give it a go
Thank you for posting


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

This site also has a bunch of great tutorials


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

It is gorgeous! Downloaded and saved the pattern in my iBooks folder! Thank you for posting.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Know that my granddaughters will love it.......thanks for the link!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a lovely sweater, I love it! I think I will make it but just a bit longer.... Thank you so much


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You are all welcome. It's so lovely that I had to share it.

Yes, nobell 1, good tutorials as well.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oooooo...another good link today.
Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beauty


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

raqeth said:


> What a lovely sweater, I love it! I think I will make it but just a bit longer.... Thank you so much


Yes, longer would also look smashing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Since you all are gushing over the link I sent ya... How's this one for a child?: http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/181/Issue181.php

That is the pattern with which I was first introduced to CEY's patterns and yarns (It's also a free pattern). I know their yarns are expensive; but, I hunt and hunt or save and save...and, sometime, most times I substitute yarns.

CEY is wonderful. They support us by giving us free patterns, some are redundant but some are simply smashing and just plain ol' simple but wonderful. Their tutorial are so supportive to our craft... it's a great site to wander though and get ideas (hee hee hee).

When and if you have the time... wander through their free pattern section... they have them all. You may find something that you cannot live without. LOL And, maybe once in a while you can buy their yarns. I'm not a stockholder of their company; just a fan. I just like the way they do business.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, it is lovely... saved it to do after this project I am doing...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Viddie said:


> thanks for the pattern, it is lovely... saved it to do after this project I am doing...


Glad you liked it. Please post a photo when you've made it.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

yup- I will ... have a couple of project's to do first for my family, but will do ... thanks, you are very kind ~~


Palenque1978 said:


> Glad you liked it. Please post a photo when you've made it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Viddie said:


> yup- I will ... have a couple of project's to do first for my family, but will do ... thanks, you are very kind ~~


Boy, do I know about "knitting a couple of projects before"... I get to this sweater. I've had this pattern for a long time. LOL I'm exactly in the same boat with you.

Have fun with your "prior to this sweater's appearance" knitting. In the mean time, I will patiently wait to see your photo's post... yawning... tapping my fingers on the table...(sorry to be so glib... but, you get my meaning).

Onward and Upward and on with our knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Boy, do I know about "knitting a couple of projects before"... I get to this sweater. I've had this pattern for a long time. LOL I'm exactly in the same boat with you.
> 
> Have fun with your "prior to this sweater's appearance" knitting. In the mean time, I will patiently wait to see your photo's post... yawning... tapping my fingers on the table...(sorry to be so glib... but, you get my meaning).
> 
> Onward and Upward and on with our knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:i am a slooow knitter and not long at it, but hopefuuly soon..


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Viddie said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:i am a slooow knitter and not long at it, but hopefuuly soon..


Just do the best you can, Darling. AND, most important is that you enjoy the process.


----------

